# Miss Thrifty stands up!



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used an old pole lamp to get Miss Thrifty on her feet. She'll have a small box under her feet to hold the electronics and give her something to stand on. I'll pile leaves around the box to hide it. I thought about making a rocking chair, but there's just not enough time. I like both poses - sitting and standing - but not sure which to use. Any thoughts?

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3756


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I think just sitting there singing to her doll is EXTREMELY creepy.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I like sitting. Good prop Otaku.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice Job....I like sitting.....maybe the doll should have no head.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

No head, eh? Hmmmm...that's do-able!


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

Great prop! 

I like her sitting too.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Put me on the 'sitting' list as well. 

This thing is creepy.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Ditto on sitting


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

In haunters we trust! I tried both poses again last night, and Miss Thrifty will get a chair for Halloween. Thanks for the responses, all!


----------

